# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΝΙΓΜΟΥ-ΣΦΙΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ

## LILA28

Γεια σας,

θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πρόβλημά μου, το οποίο δυστυχώς φέτος δε μου επέτρεψε να χαρώ τα Χριστούγεννα και τις διακοπές μου.

Καταρχάς όμως θα ήθελα να σας πω 2 λόγια για μένα και το ιστορικό μου με το άγχος, τις φοβίες και την κατάθλιψη. Είμαι 28 ετών και τα προβλήματα μου ξεκίνησαν πριν από 7 περίπου χρόνια, όταν μου εκδηλώθηκαν κάποια σωματικά προβλήματα (ζάλη, βάρος στο κεφάλι, μουδιάσματα, δύσπνοια, αγοραφοβία κλπ), τα οποία στην αρχή αντιμετώπισα ως αποτέλεσμα κάποιας ασθένειας και προσπάθησα να βρω τι έχω με πολλές εξετάσεις και γιατρούς (εγκεφαλογραφήματα, αξονικές, μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου κλπ). Τελικά, αφού αποκλείστηκε το ενδεχόμενο να έχω κάτι σωματικό και με τα συμπτώματα να συνεχίζουν και να μη μου επιτρέπουν να ζήσω φυσιολογικά παράτησα τις σπουδές μου, κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, έχασα κάθε επαφή με φίλους κλπ), κατέληξα σε έναν ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος μου συνέστησε θεραπεία με effexor xr 75 kai minitran και μηνιαία ψυχοθεραπεία με επισκέψεις. Πραγματικά, μετά από 1 μηνα περίπου άρχισα να συνέρχομαι, μάλιστα είχα και μία καινούρια σχέση που με ανέβασε πολύ ψυχολογικά και ετσι συνήλθα ακόμη πιο γρήγορα. 
Δυστυχώς, μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου και ενώ ετοιμαζόμουν να διακόψω τη θεραπεία, η σχέση μου αυτή τελείωσε άσχημα με αποτέλεσμα να πέσω πιο βαθιά στην κατάθλιψη, αυτή τη φορα χωρίς σωματικά συμπτώματα αλλά μόνο με βαθιά θλίψη και αποστασιοποίηση από ο,τι συνέβαινε γύρω μου. Κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, άφησα τις σπουδές πάλι για 9 μήνες και δεν έκανα τίποτα. Μία πολύ δυνατή φαρμακευτική αγωγή με effexor xr 150 kai minitran με επανέφερε και στον ένατο μήνα επέστρεψα στις σπουδές μου και μάλιστα ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω στη δουλειά που είμαι ακόμη σήμερα. 
Η θεραπεία συνεχίστηκε για αρκετό καιρό, μέχρι που τη διέκοψα τελείως και ήμουν ελεύθερη συμπτωμάτων. Μάλιστα, τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια η ζωή μου έχει στρώσει αρκετά, με μία καλή δουλειά και μία καλή σχέση. Βέβαια υπάρχει πάντα άγχος, ίσως υπερβολικό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά το έχω αποδεχτεί και ξέρω ότι έτσι είμαι, δε μπορώ να κοντρολάρω τον εαυτό μου στο άγχος. Αγχώνομαι πολύ, ακόμη και με πολύ μικρά και ασήμαντα πράγματα. 
Τον περασμένο Μάρτιο αντιμετώπισα πάλι κάποια σωματικά προβλήματα (πόνο στο δεξί υποχόνδριο, στο μέρος που βρίσκεται η χολή, μούδιασμα στο αριστερό πόδι και χέρι) και άρχισα πάλι να ψάχνω να βρω την αιτία με υπέρηχους, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου κλπ. Επισκέφτηκα νευρολόγο, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι δνε έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, αφού και η μαγνητική ήταν καθαρή και μου είπε να ηρεμήσω δίνοντας μου και κάποια αγχολυτικά (cipralex), τα οποία πήρα για ένα μήνα περίπου και όταν έφυγαν τα μουδιάσματα σταμάτησα. Μου έμεινε βέβαια ο πόνος στην κοιλιά, για τον οποίο τελικά η διάγνωση του παθολόγου είναι ευερέθιστο έντερο...(τον πόνο αυτό τον έχω ακόμη, αλλά σε διαφορετικό σημείο και τον νιώθω μόνο όταν περναω το χέρι μου πάνω από αυτή την περιοχή χαμηλά στην κοιλιά δεξιά, με ανησυχεί αλλά δε θέλω να κάνω κολονοσκόπηση, ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να περάσει).

Φτάνοντας στο τώρα, στο σήμερα, νιώθω ένα σφίξιμο στο λαιμό συνέχεια και μια δυσκολία στην κατάποση στερεών τροφών. Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 20 μέρες περίπου, όταν κατά τη διάρκεια γεύματος ένιωσα να μου "κάθεται" το φαγητό στον οισοφάγο και να μην πηγαίνει στο στομάχι, δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω, πανικοβλήθηκα, μουδιάσανε τα χέρια μου κλπ και από τότε συνέχεια φοβάμαι ότι το φαγητό θα μου σταματήσει στο λαιμό, μάλιστα έπαθα πανικό όταν ήμουν έξω ένα βράδυ και το φαγητό δεν κατέβαινε και νόμιζα ότι θα σταματήσω να αναπνέω. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν την περασμένη Κυριακή, όταν άρχισα να νιώθω ότι δε μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε όσα γίνονται γύρω μου (αποπροσωποποίηση, σύγχυση) και όταν έπεσα για ύπνο ξύπνησα με πολύ άσχημη σύγχυση και νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω εγκεφαλικό καθώς δε μπορούσα να σκεφτώ τίποτα, μουδιάζανε τα χέρια μου, έτρεμα, είχα σπασμούς, έκλαιγα με λυγμούς κλπ. Ο σύντροφός μου με ηρέμησε, βγήκαμε έξω για να παρω αέρα και αισθάνθηκα καλύτερα. Το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά, όταν πήγαινε να με πάρει ο ύπνος ένιωθα ότι θα πεθάνω, ότι δε θα ξαναξυπνήσω και πεταγόμουν. Την επόμενη μέρα πάλι ένιωθα φοβερή σύγχυση, δε μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ και νόμιζα ότι κάτι έπαθε ο εγκέφαλός μου και ότι δε λειτουργεί. Πήγα στην ψυχίατρο και μου είπε ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσε κάτι χαπάκια σαν τα xanax, δε θυμάμαι τη μάρκα για αν τα παρω αν ξανασυμβεί. Την επόμενη μέρα πήγα στη δουλειά αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αποδώσω, το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο, σε σύγχυση και μέχρι και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω καμία αγχώδη κατασταση. Σημειωτέον ότι στη δουλειά τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα και αγχωτικά τελευταία και είμαι ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστική με αποτέλεσμα να τρελαίνομαι οταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Τα Χριστούγεννα που περάσανε ήμασταν στο σπίτι κλεισμένοι με το σύντροφό μου, ο οποίος είναι υπέροχος και μου συμπαραστέκεται απίστευτα. Σήμερα που γράφω, η σύγχυση στο μυαλό μου έχει περάσει αλλά το σφίξινο στο λαιμό και η ιδέα ότι θα πνιγώ αν φάω δεν έχει περάσει και πραγματικά είμαι σε απόγνωση γιατί δεν ξέρω τί να πω στο γιατρό μου και νομίζω ότι θα με περάσει για τρελή. Από την άλλη μου μπαίνουν τρελές ιδέες, ότι μπορεί να έχω στένωση του οισοφάγου ή κάποια άλλη ασθένεια ή να προκλήθηκε βλάβη στο σύστημα όταν πνίγηκα την πρώτη φορά. Με το που αγχώνομαι λίγο επίσης, νιώθω να πρήζεται κάτι μέσα στο λαιμό μου (σαν να είναι οι αμυγδαλές) και δε μπορώ να καταπιώ.
Ξέρω ότι σας κούρασα, αλλά νιώθω ότι μόνο εσείς μπορείτε να με καταλάβετε και ότι μόνο εσείς δε θα μου πείτε "είναι στο μυαλό σου, ξεπέρασέ το, ξεκόλλα, ζήσε τη ζωή σου, δεν έχεις τίποτα". Μπορεί όλα αυτά να ισχύουν, αλλά αυτά που περιγράφω εγώ τα νιώθω και μου έχουν κάνει τη ζωή πολύ δύσκολη. Ίσως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω πάλι θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά, είχα πει ότι θα το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου αλλά δε γίνεται...
Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο με το τελευταίο επεισόδιο που περιγράφω (αποπροσωποποίηση) ή το σφίξιμο στο λαιμό και τη δυσκολία στην κατάποση, θα εκτιμούσα πολύ να κατέθετε την εμπειρία του.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που με ακούσατε και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συμμετέχουν σ' αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Είναι σημαντικό να σε καταλαβαίνουν, είναι το πρώτο βήμα μακριά από την απόγνωση...

----------


## anwnimi

Λίλα μου,
κι εγώ κάποτε είχα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την κατάποση. Πέρασε με τον καιρό, όταν άρχισα να ηρεμώ κάπως γιατί τότε θυμ\'αμαι ήμουν σε πολύ αγχώδη φάση... Ακόμα βέβαια υποφέρω από κρίσεις πανικού και κάνω εδώ και 6 μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία...
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφτείς...τι είναι αυτό πραγματικά που σεπνίγει στη ζωή σου; Τι είναι αυτό που δεν μπορείς πλέον να \"καταπιείς\";
Κι αν αισθάνεσαι ότι θα ήθελες μια βοήθεια στην αναζήτηση της απάντησης αυτής μπορείς να ψάξεις για κάποιον άνθρωπο ειδικό να σε καθοδηγήσει...

----------


## ζωζα

lila ενας φιλος μου οταν αγχωνετε εχει αυτη τη δυσκαταποση που λες...νομιζει οτι δεν μπορει να καταπιει το σαλιο του...εγω ειμαι 25 και εχω 12 ολοκληρα χρονια αισθημα ασταθειας...σαν να ψιλοζαλιζομαι...αστα..νομιζ  ειμαι χειροτερα απο ολους σας....!!!

----------


## feskana

λιλα πιστευω οτι εχεις καπιο ειδος αρωστοφοβιας.απο οτι διαβασα απο αυτα που γραφεις ολα τα χρονια σε βασανιζουν οι αρωστιες κ ο φοβος μην παθεις κατι.αν χαλαρωσεις λιγο κ ηρεμησεις κ δεν τα σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ θα σου φυγουν ολα αυτοματα.δεν πρεπει να φοβασαι ουτε τις αρωστιες ουτε τον θανατο.βαλε λιγο δυναμη κ πες οτι ειναι να παθω θα το παθω.μην φοβασαι..οσο το φοβασαι τοσο θα ερχαιτε αυτο..ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μας..οσο τροφοδοτεις τον φοβο αυτος ερχαιτε..στα λεω γιατι κ εγω τα ιδια περασα.επισης απο οτι καταλαβα σου ερχεται ο πανικος οταν δεν περνας κ παρα πολυ καλα στη ζωη σου κ ιδιως με τον συντροφο σου...εχει πολυ μεγαλη σημασια αυτο προσπαθησε να δεις τι δεν παει καλα στη ζωη σου κ διορθωσε την κ καντην καλυτερη..προσπαθησε να περνας οσο πιο καλα μπορεις κ μονη σου κ με τον συντροφο σου

----------


## katerinoula_linaplepi

LILA28, ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΟΛΟΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ\'ΚΕΙ...ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΣ.ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΡΓΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ.ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΙΝΕ.ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ.ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΒΥΡΙΝΘΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ,ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.ΑΠ\'ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ,Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ.ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ,ΒΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ.ΜΗΝ ΠΙΕΖΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ!ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ....ΜΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΕΣΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ,ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ.

(ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ)

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ?
Η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ?
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ?
ΑΚΟΥΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗ?ΤΟΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΙΣ?
ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ?
ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ,ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΣΥ Η ΙΔΙΑ?
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ \'Η ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΙΕΖΟΥΝ?
ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ?



ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ,ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΠΝΕΕΙΣ ΒΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΤΟΣΑΚΟΥΛΑ,\'Η ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΧΟΥΦΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΧΕΡΙΩΝ ΣΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ,ΔΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ,ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ,ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΨΕ,ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ......ΒΓΑΛΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΟΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ.ΔΥΣΑΡΕΣΤΕΣ ΜΕΝ,ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΔΕ.ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ.ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ.

ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ,ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ.ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ,ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ.ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.ΑΠΛΩΣ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ.

Ο,ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ...!!! :Wink:

----------


## lllogan

Κατά καιρούς έχω και εγώ δυσκολία στην κατάποση στερεών, νιώθω τον λαιμό μου σφιγμένο και το αποδίδω στο γενικότερο άγχος ή στην κούραση που έχω. Είναι χειρότερο όταν τρώω μπροστά σε ανθρώπους τους οποίους δεν γνωρίζω καλά, για αυτό και το αποφεύγω όταν είμαι σε μέρες άγχους, αλλά το παθαίνω και μόνος μου κάποιες φορές, κυρίως όταν τρώω και σκέφτομαι διάφορα πράγματα ή βλέπω τηλεόραση ή κάνω κάτι στον υπολογιστή. Με βοηθάει όταν καταπίνω να σφίγγω ένα αντικείμενο δυνατά ή ακόμα και να σφίγγω τα χέρια μου σε γροθιές, νιώθω σαν αυτή η διαδικασία να με επαναφέρει στο τώρα, σε αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει, δηλαδή να καταπιώ... Αυτά από μένα... Πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό αν και συμβαίνει κατά περιόδους, δεν με απασχολεί τόσο αυτό το φαινόμενο, δεν του δίνω την σημασία που ίσως να του έδινα παλιά.

----------


## Orion

Προβλήματα του λαιμου δείχνουν τηνάρνηση να δουμε κι αλλες πλευρές ενός ζητήματος.Ειμαστε ισχυρογνώμονες κι άκαμπτοι. 
Ανικανότητανα υπερσπίσουμε τον εαυτο μου. 
Καταπίνουμε τον θυμό μου. 
Πνίγουμε την δημιουργικότητά μου. 
Αρνουμαστε να αλλάξουμε.

----------


## LILA28

Γεια σας και Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι με υγεία και ψυχική ηρεμία.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Οι εξελίξεις από την ημέρα που έγραψα δεν είναι θετικές. Δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να με ταλαιπωρεί η κατάποση και είχα ακόμη ένα επεισόδιο πανικού προχθές, όταν μετά την κατάποση ένος χαπιού σιδήρου ένιωσα ότι έχει σταθεί χαμηλά στον οισοφάγο και ότι θα πνιγώ και άρχισε να με πιάνει πανικός, μουδιάσματα κλπ. Μέχρι και σήμερα με κόπο προσπαθώ να φάω, καθώς νιώθω ότι το φαγητό στέκεται στον οισοφάγο και δεν περνάει στο στομάχι και συχνά νιώθω και ένα κάψιμο χαμηλά στον οισοφάγο. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε γαστρεντερολόγο, αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι ότι θα μπλέξω σε εξετάσεις δαπανηρές και επώδυνες (γαστροσκόπηση κλπ), αλλά από την άλλη δε μπορώ και να συνεχίσω έτσι... Έχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ όπως και οι άνθρωποι γύρω μου...

Το τρελό είναι ότι δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κανέναν οργανικό λόγο για τον οποίο μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά, καθώς δεν πίνω, καπνίζω ελάχιστα, δεν πίνω καφέδες, δεν τρώω βαριά φαγητά, γενικότερα ο τρόπο ζωής μου δε συνάδει με τέτοια συμπτώματα. 

Από την άλλη, επειδή έχω ξαναζήσει \"τρελά\" συμπτώματα χωρίς καμία λογική οργανικά στο παρελθόν, πιστεύω και εγώ ότι είναι συνέπεια του άγχους στο οποίο έχω υποβάλλει κατά καιρούς τον εαυτό μου... Το θέμα είναι ότι όσο κι αν λέω στον εαυτό μου \"ηρέμησε, δεν έχεις τίποτα, προσπάθησε\" και όσο κι αν το ακούω και από τους άλλους, δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα... :Frown:

----------


## nopanic

To προβλημα αυτο το ειχα και εγω για λιγο καιρο ευτυχως , οπως επισης και το να ζαλιζομαι μολις ετρωγα την πρωτη μπουκια του φαγητου!!!

Τελικα πρεπει να εχω περασει ολα τα ακρως τρελλα κ κουφα συμπτωματα, αυτης της \"ασθενειας\" ....

----------


## ζωζα

εγω μετα το φαγητο νιωθω πολλες φορεσ ταχυπαλμια..εχει κανεισ καμια εξηγηση γι αυτο?

----------


## DenSeXalase

γεια σας και απο μενα...μην ανυσηχεις γνωστο φαινομενο να σε πνιγει κατι.....αν δεν σε επνιγε να ανυσηχουσες  :Big Grin:

----------


## LILA28

Γεια σας και πάλι,

μετά από 3 μήνες περίπου η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής. Θυμάστε το πρόβλημα με το φαγητό που μου στέκεται στον οισοφάγο, δεν κατεβαίνει και τρώω μόνο με νερό κλπ? Δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα, έχω βυθιστεί στην κατάθλιψη και θέλω να πεθάνω γιατί δε θέλω να ζω έτσι για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου. 

Πήγα στη Αθήνα και έκανα τις πιο εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα (βαριούχο γεύμα και μανομετρία οισοφάγου). Η πρώτη εξέταση δεν έδειξε τίποτα, καθώς δεν έχω δυσφαγία στα υγρά αλλά μόνο στα στερεά. Και ενώ περίμενα ότι και η 2η εξέταση δε θα έδειχνε τίποτα και ότι θα μου λέγανε είναι η ιδέα σου, τελικά η εξέταση έδειξε αυξημένη πίεση στον οισοφάγο. Με ρωτήσανε αν εκτός από τη δυσφαγία έχω και πονους στο στήθος και όταν τους είπα όχι μου είπαν ότι Οκ θα την βγάλουμε αρνητική την εξέταση για \"οισοφάγο καρυοθραύστη\" και θα το αποδώσουμε στο άγχος. Φυσικά εγώ δεν καθησυχαστηκα καθόλου, καθώς όταν άκουγα τα σχόλια των γιατρών κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέτασης είχα μείνει. Λέγανε δεν μπορεί, τόσο υψηλές τιμές, μηπως καναμε λάθος, είναι καρυοθραύστης, μπαίνανε διάφοροι και βλέπανε τις εξετάσεις και λέγανε \"πρόβληματάκι ε?\". Γενικά επικρατούσε ένας κλίμα το οποίο μου έδειχνε ότι έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Στο τέλος όμως, ο γιατρός έγραψε ότι η μανομετρία οισοφάγου είναι κανονική, με πίεση στα ανώτερα φυσιολογικά όρια. Τον ρώτησα αν λέει αλήθεια ή αν προσπαθεί να με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα επειδή με είδε να τα χάνω, μου είπε όχι, σου βάζω την υπογραφή μου, δεν μπορείς να με αμφισβητείς. Σε ιδιαίτερα αγχωτικά άτομα λέει μπορεί να υπάρχουν τέτοιες υψηλές τιμές (όριο φυσιολογικού=200 και εγώ είχα έως και 220 σε κάποιες καταπόσεις, δεν ξέρω πώς βγάλαν τον μέσο όρο τελικά...).

Αποτέλεσμα της εξέτασης και γενικά όλων των εξετάσεων που έχω κάνει: δε βγάζω άκρη, δεν ξέρω τελικά αν έχω πρόβλημα ή όχι, αν έχει προκληθει από το άγχος, αν θα περάσει , αν θα μείνει για πάντα, δεν έχω καταλάβει ειλικρινά και δεν μπορει να μου δώσει απάντηση κανείς.

Από αρχές Ιανουαρίου ξεκίνησα θεραπεία με efexor xr και lamictal και υποτίθεται ότι όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά θα περνούσαν σε 20 μέρες. Τίποτα δεν έγινε όμως, ούτε η δυσφαγία πέρασε, ούτε η διαθέση μου βελτιώθηκε. Βασικά η διάθεση μου θα βελτιωθεί την μέρα που θα μπορέσω και πάλι να φάω κανονικά, όπως έτρωγα πριν, γιατί πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι θα τρώω έχοντας συνέχεια το αίσθημα του φόβου για πνιγμό. 

Εξαιτίας όλου αυτού του πανικού και της στενοχώριας, έφτασα να έχω αφήσει τη δουλειά μου από τον Ιανουάριο και να έχω κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι θρηνώντας την μοίρα μου. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει, σε όλους φαίνεται τρελό αυτό που λέω για τον οισοφάγο και τη δυσφαγία και είναι λογικό καθώς κανείς μας ποτέ δεν είχε καθίσει να σκεφτεί πώς γίνεται η κατάποση κλπ, όλοι τρώγαμε και ήταν αυτονόητο ότι θα γίνουν όλα νορμάλ από εκεί και πέρα. Και ξαφνικά βρέθηκα εγώ να ταλαιπωρούμαι από ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα και να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να έχω οισοφάγο καρυοθραύστη που είναι ανίατος και μόνο τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν λίγο με κάτι φάρμακα για τη χαλάρωση των μυών του οισοφάγου. Επίσης δίνουν και αντικαταθλιπτικά στους ασθενείς για τον πόνο (κάτι που με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να το έχω και να μην πονάω επειδή παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά...).

Είναι η 3η φορά που παθαίνω κατάθλιψη και την πρώτη φορά είχα όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά που περιγράφονται στο φόρουμ (αστάθεια, τρέμουλο, κρισεις πανικού, μουδιάσματα, ζαλάδα, βάρος στο κεφάλι, πόνο στον αυχένα κλπ). Ψυχοσωματικό επίσης είναι και το globus hystericus, όταν νομιζεις ότι δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το φαγητό από το στόμα στο φάρυγγα, αλλά αυτό που έχω εγώ είναι διαφορετικό, έχει να κάνει καθαρά με τον οισοφάγο, με το ακούσιο κομμάτι της κίνησης της τροφής. Κατά πόσο μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε ψυχολογικά αίτια? Κατά πόσο μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί σαν αποτέλεσμα νευρογενές, σαν αποτέλεσμα του σφιξίματος των μυών?

Θέλω τη ζωή μου πίσω, ήμουν ιδιαίτερα ενεργητική, είχα τη δουλειά μου, το σπίτι μου, τη σχέση μου, τα πάντα και κοντεύω να τα χάσω όλα... :Frown: 

Να αναφέρω ότι τώρα παίρνω 225 mg Efexor xr και 150 mg Lamictal ημερησίως, την μεγαλύτερη δόση που έχω πάρει ποτέ...


Συγγνώμη για το εκτενές ποστ, αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμήσω. 

Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Λίλα μιλάς για ένα ιστορικό με αγοραφοβία, πανικό, κατάθλιψη, σωματικά συμπτώματα. Ξεκίνα συστηματικά ψυχοθεραπεία με έναν έμπειρο ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο και μην μένεις μόνο στη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Η μηνιαία ψυχοθεραπεία που όπως διάβασα έκανες κάποτε είναι πολύ αραιά, πάρτο απόφαση να αφιερώσεις μια ώρα την εβδομάδα στη θεραπεία και ενδιάμεσα να ακολουθείς τις κατευθύνσεις που θα σου δοθούν. Είσαι 28 χρονών και βασανίζεσαι ήδη 7 χρόνια. Σκέψου λοιπόν ότι η κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζεις πήρε τόσα χρόνια για να δημιουργηθεί, επομένως θα χρειαστεί ίσως αρκετό χρόνο και για να επανέλθεις, όμως με την κατάλληλη βοήθεια δεν θα πάρει άλλα τόσα χρόνια! Και σίγουρα αξίζει να νιώθεις καλύτερα. 

Ρωτάς για το ακούσιο κομάτι, σε διαβεβαιώ πως οτιδήποτε ακούσιο έχει τεράστια σχέση με \'ψυχολογικά\' αίτια. Θα σε ωφελούσε και μια εκπαίδευση σε τεχνικές χαλάρωσης, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να διερευνήσεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά τα αίτια.

----------


## Wintertimes

Λιλακι καλησπερα.
Παιρνω 200 mg ημερησιως και 0,25 xanax, αλλα μεσα στην πολη. Παραπέρα δεν ξερω αν θα μ επιανε κατι.
Απ\' οσα διαβασα καταλαβα πως τωρα μπηκες στο κλιμα μιας διαταραχης. Ισως να μεγενθυνεις λιγακι τα προβληματα σου ή απλα να μην εχεις ζησει/περασει δυσκολα ψυχολογικα. Το λεω συνεχως αυτο στον εαυτο μου αλλα ΠΑΝΤΑ οταν ξαναρχεται ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο την πρωτη φορα και τπτ δεν σε πειθει. Περασα ωρες αποπραγματωσης/αποπροσωποποιησης, αλλα εφυγαν. Πριν μερικους μηνες ενιωσα τις δυσκολιες καταποσης κι εφυγαν κι αυτες. Ειναι θεμα κρυμμενου αγχους γιατι θυμαμαι τοτε προσπαθουσα να βρω τι εφταιγε, τι με αγχωσε ή τι με στεναχωρησε και δεν εβρισκα κατι συνταρακτικο. Το τι ομως ειναι συνταρακτικο για την ψυχη μας δεν μπορει να το ξερει το συνειδητο (ετσι λεγεται...). Τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι τοσο αληθινα που δυσκολα τα θεωρεις θεμα αγχους. Ξερω ειναι δυσκολο να το χωνεψεις αλλα συνηθως αυτο ειναι... Δες ενα παλιοτερο post μου εδω http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3990#pid89174
Δεν περιμενα μετα την τυραννια των ψυχοσωματικων μιας ολοκληρης μερας να εξαφανιστει με μονο μια κουβεντα. Τι αλλο θελουμε για να πειστουμε? Κι ομως οταν ξαναρθει παλι ιδιως αντιδρουμε. Γιατι?

----------


## LILA28

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Είναι γεγονός ότι δεν έχω περάσει ιδιαίτερα δύσκολα στη ζωή μου και από άποψη σωματικής υγείας δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα, όλα ήταν ψυχολογικά και οφείλονταν στο τρομερό άγχος που είχα για το καθετί. 
Απλά αυτή τη φορά, επειδή όντως βρέθηκε κάτι στην εξέταση μου έχουν κοπεί τα πόδια και όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ ότι είναι ψυχολογικό και θα περάσει, στο μυαλό μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι θα έχω αυτή την ασθένεια για πάντα. 

Ειλικρινά έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου, τον εαυτό μου, δε θέλω να σηκώνομαι καθόλου από το κρεβάτι, είναι η πιο σοβαρή κατάθλιψη που έχω πάθει και φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να μην συνέλθω ποτέ. Στην οικογένειά μου υπάρχει ιστορικό κατάθλιψης και ψυχοσωματικών (μπαμπάς, παππούς), αλλά και οι δυο το έχουν ξεπεράσει. Αυτό μου δίνει λίγο θάρρος, όπως και το ότι ποτέ δεν είχαν κάτι σωματικό. 

Νιώθω τόσο άσχημα που βλέπω ανθρώπους με πολύ μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα να στέκονται στα πόδια τους και να ζουν τη ζωή τους όπως κι αν είναι αυτή. Ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου, νιώθω τύψεις αλλά από την άλλη δε μπορώ να κουμαντάρω το μυαλό μου. Όταν μου μπει η έμμονη ιδέα δύσκολα βγαίνει. 
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, ούτε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον εαυτό μου, όλη αυτη την αυτολύπηση, το θρήνο για τη ζωή που έχασα, την εγκατάλειψη της ζωής μου.... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Wintertimes

Μαλλον ολοι τα ιδια λεμε  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Συνηθως θρηνω χωρις να πραττω νιωθοντας πως ολα σχεδον τελειωσαν. Ποσες φορες ενιωσα πως θα με κλεισουν στο ψυχιατρειο...
Ευτυχως που εγιναν κι αυτα τα sites και ειδαμε πως δεν ειμαστε οι μονοι. Αν το δουμε σφαιρικα ολα ειναι τοσο ιδια κι αναρωτιεμαι τι άλλο πια θα μπορουσε να μας καθησυχασει ή να μας δωσει δυναμη.

----------


## LILA28

Καλησπέρα,

να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Όταν ένιωθες το πρόβλημα με την κατάποση, που εντόπιζες να κολλάει το φαγητό? Ψηλά στο φάρυγγα ή πιο κάτω στο στέρνο, στον οισοφάγο? Πόσο καιρό έκανε να σου περάσει? Εγώ κάνω θεραπεία με efexor και lamictal εδω και δυο μηνες (και xanax περιστασιακά) και δε λέει να περάσει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω έτσι για πάντα και τρελαίνομαι...






> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Λίλα μου,
> κι εγώ κάποτε είχα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την κατάποση. Πέρασε με τον καιρό, όταν άρχισα να ηρεμώ κάπως γιατί τότε θυμ\'αμαι ήμουν σε πολύ αγχώδη φάση... Ακόμα βέβαια υποφέρω από κρίσεις πανικού και κάνω εδώ και 6 μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία...
> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφτείς...τι είναι αυτό πραγματικά που σεπνίγει στη ζωή σου; Τι είναι αυτό που δεν μπορείς πλέον να \"καταπιείς\";
> Κι αν αισθάνεσαι ότι θα ήθελες μια βοήθεια στην αναζήτηση της απάντησης αυτής μπορείς να ψάξεις για κάποιον άνθρωπο ειδικό να σε καθοδηγήσει...

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

λιλα σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι άγχος το έχω περάσει και σε καταλαβαίνω.Νόμιζα ότι είχα καρκίνο και έτρεχα στους ωρλ.Θα σου περάσει σιγά σιγά με την θεραπεία.Κάποτε νόμιζα πως είμαι η μοναδική και τώρα βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν και μένα.

----------


## LILA28

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση :Smile: 

Εσύ το ένιωθες στον οισοφάγο? Εμένα νιώθω να μου κολλάει στο στέρνο (έχω και το αποτέλεσμα της μανομετρίας που έδειξε αυξημενη πίεση οισοφάγου, δεν ξέρω αν είδες παραπάνω), αλλά αναρωτιέμαι 28 χρόνια ο οισοφάγος μου λειτουργούσε μια χαρά, τώρα του ήρθε να ανεβάσει πίεση? Και έτσι ησυχάζω λίγο και λέω θα είναι από το άγχος. Βασικά και η γιατρός μου το ίδιο μου λέει και επιμένει πως θα περάσει, αλλά άντε να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου τώρα που το έχω και που προσέχω και σκέφτομαι κάθε μου μπουκιά και περιμένω να δω πότε θα κατέβει, σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεται (μιλάμε για εμμονή!).

Μέχρι και να αυτοκτονήσω σκέφτομαι ώρες ώρες και μετά βλέπω τους άλλους να λένε:\"Μα γιατί αυτοκτόνησε, τί είχε?\" και η απάντηση: \"της στεκόταν το φαγητό στον οισοφάγο\" και μου ακούγεται γελοίο και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι. Γελοίο και τραγικό παράλληλα...Θα χαζέψω στο τέλος :Embarrassment: 






> _Originally posted by panagiota-papadopoulou_
> λιλα σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι άγχος το έχω περάσει και σε καταλαβαίνω.Νόμιζα ότι είχα καρκίνο και έτρεχα στους ωρλ.Θα σου περάσει σιγά σιγά με την θεραπεία.Κάποτε νόμιζα πως είμαι η μοναδική και τώρα βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν και μένα.

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

Πόσο χρόνων είσαι;Εαν χρειαστείς γαστρεντερολόγο για να σου φύγει η ιδέα εχω εναν καταπληκτικό γιατρό και υπέροχο άνθρωπο.Κοίταξε μήπως χρειάζεαι τώρα περισσότερο αγχωλιτικό,Εγώ ειχα μεχρι πόνους στην πλάτη,ε.ιχα αρρυθμία ολα τα ψυχωματικά μαζεμένα.

----------


## mina31

Αγαπητη LILA δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πολυ σε καταλαβαιννω.Αυτα ολα που περνας εγω τα βιωνα για 2,5 χρονια σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Ουτε μερα δεν ειχε περασει να ειμαι καλα.Φαρμακα δεν ηθελα να παρω γιατι ηθελα να κανω ενα παιδακι συντομα και δεν επρεπε να ειχα παρει τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα.Την δυσκολια στην καταποση την ειχα σχεδον συνεχεια.Ειχα γαστροοισοφαγικη παλλινδρομηση και χειροτερευε.Ηξερα ομως οτι εινια καθαρα ψυχολογικο γιατι μολις ηρεμουσα ελευθερωνοταν ο λαιμος μαυ.Αυτο που βιωνα συνεχεια ηταν η αποπρωσωπιοηση.Θεε μου τι μαρτυριο.Ενιωθεαοτι τρελλαθηκα και ημουν σαν χαμενη,δεν ηξερα αν πεθαινα αν ζουσα,χαλια?Ημουν τελειως απελπισμενη και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΕΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.τΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΑΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ...Νιωθω τοσο περηφανη για αυτο και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μιλαω για αυτο αφοτου το εχω ξεπερασει.φΟβομουν μηπως μοθ ξαναρθει.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια για 1 χρονο και με παρα πολυ δυναμη και θεληση τα καταφερα.Τωρα εχω ενα κοριτσακι 2 μηνων και νιωθω ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ .Θα τα καταφερεις και εσυ αρκει να καταλαβεις οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φυγουν ολα.Προσπαθησε να βρεις διεξοδουε και να πιστεψεις στον εαυτο σου.Θα δεις οτι θα σε ανταμειψει...

----------


## LILA28

Είμαι 28 χρονών και έχω περάσει άλλες 2 φορές κατάθλιψη. Αυτη τη φορά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι το σωματικό πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί την κατάθλιψη ή αν το άγχος και προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα και την κατάθλιψη...Ειλικρινά τα έχω χαμένα, δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρώσω το μυαλό μου και να σκεφτώ λογικά ούτε για μια στιγμή. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει λέω \"αυριο θα φας κανονικά, όπως παλιά και όλα θα περάσουν\" αλλά δε γίνεται και μετά πέφτω πάλι. Δεν έχω κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα, μόνο αυτό και έχω κάνει στην Αθήνα την πιο εξειδικευμένη εξεταση, η οποία έδειξε μεν υψηλή πίεση οισοφάγου που εξηγεί τα συμπτώματα αλλά δεν μου δώσαν καμία αιτιολογία ούτε θεραπεία και μου είπαν οτι μπορει να οφείλεται στο άγχος. 

Δεν ξέρω πώς το πήρα έτσι στραβά το όλο θεμα, αλλά από το Δεκέμβριο που συνέβη για πρώτη φορά δεν έχω ησυχάσει και δε νομίζω να ησυχάσω μέχρι να ελευθερωθώ από αυτό το πρόβλημα. Και όλο γυρνάω πίσω και λέω ότι αν δεν είχα φάει λαίμαργα εκείνη τη μέρα μπορεί να μην είχε γίνει τίποτα από όλα αυτα. Μακάρι να γυρνούσε ο χρόνος πίσω. Δεν μπορώ, τρελαίνομαι...





> _Originally posted by panagiota-papadopoulou_
> Πόσο χρόνων είσαι;Εαν χρειαστείς γαστρεντερολόγο για να σου φύγει η ιδέα εχω εναν καταπληκτικό γιατρό και υπέροχο άνθρωπο.Κοίταξε μήπως χρειάζεαι τώρα περισσότερο αγχωλιτικό,Εγώ ειχα μεχρι πόνους στην πλάτη,ε.ιχα αρρυθμία ολα τα ψυχωματικά μαζεμένα.

----------


## LILA28

Είσαι καταπληκτική, δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να πω. Κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις μόνη σου και να κάνεις και το παιδάκι σου. Εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα γερή και δυνατή και να μεγαλώσεις το παιδάκι σου με υγεία και χαρά.

Τη δυσκολία την ένιωθες στο λαιμό ή στον οισοφάγο, μετά δηλαδή την κατάποση και προς την προώθηση της τροφής προς το στομάχι? Όταν περάσανε όλα αυτά πέρασε και η παλινδρόμηση και η δυσκολία κατάποσης?

Μακάρι να πανε όλα καλά και για μένα, ήμουνα κι εγώ στη φάση που θα επισημοποιούσαμε τη σχέση μας με το σύντροφό μου και ήθελα να κάνω παιδί. Τώρα έχω απογοητευτεί τόσο που δε νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Έχω δηλητηριάσει το σώμα μου τόσο πολύ με τα χάπια και το μυαλό μου με τις μαύρες σκέψεις και δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνω καλά, φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου.

Άραγε θα χαμογελάσω ποτέ ξανά?








> _Originally posted by mina31_
> Αγαπητη LILA δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πολυ σε καταλαβαιννω.Αυτα ολα που περνας εγω τα βιωνα για 2,5 χρονια σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Ουτε μερα δεν ειχε περασει να ειμαι καλα.Φαρμακα δεν ηθελα να παρω γιατι ηθελα να κανω ενα παιδακι συντομα και δεν επρεπε να ειχα παρει τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα.Την δυσκολια στην καταποση την ειχα σχεδον συνεχεια.Ειχα γαστροοισοφαγικη παλλινδρομηση και χειροτερευε.Ηξερα ομως οτι εινια καθαρα ψυχολογικο γιατι μολις ηρεμουσα ελευθερωνοταν ο λαιμος μαυ.Αυτο που βιωνα συνεχεια ηταν η αποπρωσωπιοηση.Θεε μου τι μαρτυριο.Ενιωθεαοτι τρελλαθηκα και ημουν σαν χαμενη,δεν ηξερα αν πεθαινα αν ζουσα,χαλια?Ημουν τελειως απελπισμενη και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΕΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.τΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΑΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ...Νιωθω τοσο περηφανη για αυτο και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μιλαω για αυτο αφοτου το εχω ξεπερασει.φΟβομουν μηπως μοθ ξαναρθει.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια για 1 χρονο και με παρα πολυ δυναμη και θεληση τα καταφερα.Τωρα εχω ενα κοριτσακι 2 μηνων και νιωθω ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ .Θα τα καταφερεις και εσυ αρκει να καταλαβεις οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φυγουν ολα.Προσπαθησε να βρεις διεξοδουε και να πιστεψεις στον εαυτο σου.Θα δεις οτι θα σε ανταμειψει...

----------


## mina31

Και βεβαια θα χαμογελασεις ξανα,θα παρασουν ολα και θα τα θυμασαι σαν μια κακη αναμνηση.Εγω ενιωθα μονιμος ενα πνιξιμο στον λαιμο και δεν μπορουσα να παρω ανασα πολλες φορες.στον οισοφαγο ενιωθα ενα εμποδιο.Η παλινδρομησησ δεν μου εφυγε ομως εχει βελτιωθει πολυ.Αφου το ξεπερασα εγω μπορει να το ξεπερασει ο καθενας πιστευω .Εμενα με βοηθουσε πολυ να γραφω τις σκεψεις μου σε ενα τετραδιο την ωρα της κρισης ποια ωρα δηλαδη που σχεδον ολη μερα ημουν χαλια.φοβομουν να βγω απο το σπιτι ,φοβομουν να μεινω μονη μου και συνεχεια νομιζα οτι θα παθαινα καρδια ή εγκεφαλικο .Πολυ χαλια...Η ψυχοθεραπεια με βοηθησε πολυ και ο εαυτος μου βεβαια.Γιατι πρεπει να πιστεψεις οτι θα τα καταφερεις οσο δυσκολο και αν ακουγεται.Βαλε νεα πραγματα στη ζωη σου .πηγαινε βολτες στη θαλασα (εμενα με ηρεμουσε πολυ).Ολα θα περασουν.εισαι με τον συντροφο σου ακομα ετσι?

----------


## Chrisgr

Γεια σας και απο εμενα..εδω και 3 εβδομαδες εχω το ιδιο προβλημα..βασικα εγω πνιγομαι στο σαλιο μου..
Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν ετρωγα σοκολατα και μου καθησε στον λαιμο ενα κομματακιμα πολυ σαλιο σοκολατας..ενιωθα οτι πεθαινω προσπαθουσα να ανασανω και τελικα σιγα σιγα επανηλθα..
Απο εκεινη την ημερα και μετα εχω συνεχεια σαλιο στον λαιμο..νιωθω οτι ειμαι μπουκωμενος αλλα δεν μπορει να κατεβει το σαλιο..οσο καταπινω τοσο ποιο πολυ μαζευετε...οταν τρωω νομιζω οτι θα πνιγω με το παραμικρο...εκει που απολαμβανω το φαγητο ξαφνικα σταματαω νομιζω οτι πνιγομαι και τα πεταω ολα..
Ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο...να μην το ζησει κανεις αυτο...
Νιωθω συνεχεια οτι κλεινει ο λαιμος μου απο σαλιο.. Πηγα σε γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι καθαρος και οτι εχω απλα Βλεννα στην μυτη απο καποιο κρυωμα η κατι τετοιο..( αηδιαστικο ξερω )... Παρολο ομως που κανω ρινοπλυσεις τιποτα...δεν περναει με τιποτα..
Το χει κανεις αλλος αυτο ;;;

----------


## Μαριζάκι

*Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και μερικές μέρες... Έχω μονίμως την εντύπωση ότι κάτι μου έχει κάτσει στο λαιμό και ότι θα μου φύγει στραβά και θα πνιγώ.... Βήχω συνέχεια με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πόνους στο διάφραγμα. Δεν κοιμάμαι ούτε τρώω κανονικά... Φοβάμαι ότι κάτι θα πάθω...*

----------


## μαρκελα

> *Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και μερικές μέρες... Έχω μονίμως την εντύπωση ότι κάτι μου έχει κάτσει στο λαιμό και ότι θα μου φύγει στραβά και θα πνιγώ.... Βήχω συνέχεια με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πόνους στο διάφραγμα. Δεν κοιμάμαι ούτε τρώω κανονικά... Φοβάμαι ότι κάτι θα πάθω...*



Μαριζάκι μου γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις? Τί εξετάσεις έχεις κάνει?

----------


## Μαριζάκι

> Μαριζάκι μου γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις? Τί εξετάσεις έχεις κάνει?


*Δεν έχω κάνει... Τι εξετάσεις να κάνω γι' αυτό; Νομίζω ότι θα με περάσουν για τρελή...*

----------


## Lina Klm

Καλησπέρα είμαι 23 ετών και όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε όλοι σας είναι λες και τα έγραψα εγώ..
Το ζω και εγώ,εδώ και 1 μήνα και για πρώτη φορά τόσο έντονα..Ενώ πεινάω πολύ και ζηλεύω όσους τρώνε,με το που φάω 3-4 μικροσκοπικές μπουκιές σκάω και νοιώθω οτι στέκεται εκεί,πνίγομαι,δε κατεβαίνει και πίνω 2 κιλά νερό να το "σπρώξω" με αποτέλεσμα να το κάνω χειρότερο αφού φουσκώνω απότομα και ούτε ανάσα καταφέρνω να πάρω,ούτε να ρευτώ για να επανέλθω!..Τελικά,όταν προκαλώ αυτό το λυτρωτικό,αλλά και "γουρουνίσιο" ρέψιμο,αναπνέω ξανά και βρίσκω το φώς και τις αισθήσεις μου στην κυριολεξία!
Πλέον κατά καιρούς,κάθε 3-4 μήνες έχω στομαχικές διαταραχές,παλινδρόμηση και βαρυστομαχιές.
Το έργο είχε ως εξής..
Αρχίσαμε απο αστάθειες,ζαλάδες και πανικούς (τύπου πεθαίνω-σβήνω-χάνομαι,ταχυκαρδίες,δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ μου κόβεται η ανάσα,ζαλίζομαι θέλω εμετό κτλ κτλ..) που με οδήγησαν σε όλων των ειδών εξετάσεις και ειδικοτήτων γιατρούς..μέχρι και οφθαλμίατρο,τα πάντα απο εξετάσεις αίματος,καρδιά,εγκεφαλογρά φημα,θυροειδή τα πάντα!Πραγματικά ψυχοφθόρο και μόνο που το θυμάμαι..και που τελικά ανακαλύψαμε οτι είναι θέμα άγχους.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ήταν δύσκολη η κατάσταση,ήταν λες και με είχε κλείσει κάποιος μέσα σε μία μπάλα νάιλον και δε μπορούσα να δω καθαρά τον κόσμο γύρω μου και να είμαι σαν κι εκείνους φυσιολογική..με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι στον κόσμο μου και να εμφανίζονται όλο και περισσότερα συμπτώματα.Έκανα θεραπεία με χάπια και το ξεπέρασα για ένα διάστημα..
Ξέρω πλέον οτι έχω πρόβλημα με το στομάχι,ναι το ξέρω και το αποδέχομαι....αλλά όταν αυτό μετατρέπεται σε ψυχοσωματικό..πραγματικά με στενοχωρεί..και το παλεύω,αλλά όταν σου συμβαίνει στην πιο άσχημη φάση και με 40 βαθμούς έξω λόγω καλοκαιριού..δε βοηθάει καθόλου..
Πιέζομαι να τρώω κάθε 2-3 ώρες απο 3-5 ή και παραπάνω μπουκιές εξαρτάται..προσπαθώ να πίνω φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι,που αν και δε κάνει καλό για εμένα που έχω και θέμα με το στομάχι,δε γίνεται..θα λιποθυμήσω απο ασιτία και αβιταμίνωση..
Σας καταλαβαίνω όλους,το ζει σχεδόν το 1/3 του πληθυσμού μας ειδικά στις μέρες μας..με τόσο άγχος,πίεση και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που όλοι σας τα γνωρίζετε..
Συμβουλή;;Υπομονή σε όλους μας να πω;Προσπαθώ καθημερινά να χαλαρώνω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ,να μην αγχώνομαι και εύχομαι να μου περάσει σύντομα γιατί είμαι στα όριά μου..και επίσης πεινάω πολύ!

----------


## Μαρακιι

το ιδιο ακριβως παθαινω και εγω εδω και λιγες μερες..δεν μπορω να καταπιω καλα..και με ποιανει φοβερο αγχος και φοβος οτι εχω κατιι:/

----------


## Lina Klm

Καλησπέρα είμαι 23 ετών και όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε όλοι σας είναι λες και τα έγραψα εγώ..
Το ζω και εγώ,εδώ και 1 μήνα και για πρώτη φορά τόσο έντονα..Ενώ πεινάω πολύ και ζηλεύω όσους τρώνε,με το που φάω 3-4 μικροσκοπικές μπουκιές σκάω και νοιώθω οτι στέκεται εκεί,πνίγομαι,δε κατεβαίνει και πίνω 2 κιλά νερό να το "σπρώξω" με αποτέλεσμα να το κάνω χειρότερο αφού φουσκώνω απότομα και ούτε ανάσα καταφέρνω να πάρω,ούτε να ρευτώ για να επανέλθω!..Τελικά,όταν προκαλώ αυτό το λυτρωτικό,αλλά και "γουρουνίσιο" ρέψιμο,αναπνέω ξανά και βρίσκω το φώς και τις αισθήσεις μου στην κυριολεξία!
Πλέον κατά καιρούς,κάθε 3-4 μήνες έχω στομαχικές διαταραχές,παλινδρόμηση και βαρυστομαχιές.
Το έργο είχε ως εξής..
Αρχίσαμε απο αστάθειες,ζαλάδες και πανικούς (τύπου πεθαίνω-σβήνω-χάνομαι,ταχυκαρδίες,δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ μου κόβεται η ανάσα,ζαλίζομαι θέλω εμετό κτλ κτλ..) που με οδήγησαν σε όλων των ειδών εξετάσεις και ειδικοτήτων γιατρούς..μέχρι και οφθαλμίατρο,τα πάντα απο εξετάσεις αίματος,καρδιά,εγκεφαλογρά φημα,θυροειδή τα πάντα!Πραγματικά ψυχοφθόρο και μόνο που το θυμάμαι..και που τελικά ανακαλύψαμε οτι είναι θέμα άγχους.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ήταν δύσκολη η κατάσταση,ήταν λες και με είχε κλείσει κάποιος μέσα σε μία μπάλα νάιλον και δε μπορούσα να δω καθαρά τον κόσμο γύρω μου και να είμαι σαν κι εκείνους φυσιολογική..με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι στον κόσμο μου και να εμφανίζονται όλο και περισσότερα συμπτώματα.Έκανα θεραπεία με χάπια και το ξεπέρασα για ένα διάστημα..
Ξέρω πλέον οτι έχω πρόβλημα με το στομάχι,ναι το ξέρω και το αποδέχομαι....αλλά όταν αυτό μετατρέπεται σε ψυχοσωματικό..πραγματικά με στενοχωρεί..και το παλεύω,αλλά όταν σου συμβαίνει στην πιο άσχημη φάση και με 40 βαθμούς έξω λόγω καλοκαιριού..δε βοηθάει καθόλου..
Πιέζομαι να τρώω κάθε 2-3 ώρες απο 3-5 ή και παραπάνω μπουκιές εξαρτάται..προσπαθώ να πίνω φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι,που αν και δε κάνει καλό για εμένα που έχω και θέμα με το στομάχι,δε γίνεται..θα λιποθυμήσω απο ασιτία και αβιταμίνωση..
Σας καταλαβαίνω όλους,το ζει σχεδόν το 1/3 του πληθυσμού μας ειδικά στις μέρες μας..με τόσο άγχος,πίεση και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που όλοι σας τα γνωρίζετε..
Συμβουλή;;Υπομονή σε όλους μας να πω;Προσπαθώ καθημερινά να χαλαρώνω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ,να μην αγχώνομαι και εύχομαι να μου περάσει σύντομα γιατί είμαι στα όριά μου..και επίσης πεινάω πολύ!

----------


## alexandros29

Γεια σας και απο εμενα.....

Ειμαι 29 χρονων και εχω προβλημα καταποσης σχεδον 10 χρονια......αφου σας απανταω σημαινει οτι ακομα την εχω γλυτωσει.
Την πρωτη φορα στα 19 μου ειχα γυρισει απο κατι γεννεθλια και ειπα να φαω μια MARS,ενα κομματι μου σταθηκε στο λαιμο και αρχισα να ζαλιζομαι με επιασε πανικος με τα πολλα ελιωσε και επανηλθα,πηγα στον γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και απλα μου εγδαρε τον λαιμο....αλλα απο τοτε το παθαινω πολυ συχνα.(μεχρι τα 19 ετρωγα "αμασητη" την τροφη δεν καταλαβαινα τιποτα)

Την δευτερη φορα σε οικογενειακο τραπεζι μου εμεινε κρεας στο λαιμο αρχισαν να σκοτινιαζουν ολα σηκωθηκα ορθιος ζητοντας με νοηματα βοηθεια και ο πατερας μου αρχισε να χτυπαει στην πλατη....αυτο κατεβηκε ελαχιστα και μπορεσα να αναπνευσω πγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και ενω η γιατροι ειδαν οτι εχει σταματησει το κρεας ειπαν θα κατεβει μονο του οπως και εγινε.....
πηγα σε ΩΡΛ εκανα γαστροσκοπιση και μου ειπε δεν εχεις τιποτα ειναι απο το αγχος εκει καταλαβα οτι δεν θα βρεθει λυση ποτε.

την τριτη φορα σε κηδεια τη ωρα του καφε ειπα να παρω Depon και μου σταθηκε και πλαι στο λαιμο....πηγα στο νοσοκομειο μου λεει ο γιατρος οντως εχει σταματησει αλλα θα το αφησεις να λιωσει μεχρι να λιωσει νομιζα θα πεθανω.....απο αυτη την ιστορια απεκτησε εγκαυμα επειδη ελιωσε στον λαιμο μου και παλι δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα....

Το εχω παθει και αλλες φορες αυτες ηταν οι κυριοτερες.....πριν 2 μερες μου σταθηκε η πιτσα και ειπα οχι παλι.....οτι και να φαω εχω παντα νερο διπλα μου μηπως και μου σταθει........πινω νερο σε καθε μπουκια σχεδον και φουσκωνω και δεν τρωω μετα.....δεν ξερω τι να κανω ειμαι πολυ αποητευμενος ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και να ξανα παω για εξετασεις θα μου πουν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα.....και απο την οικογενεια οπως και η κοπελα δεν καταλαβαινουν τι περναω οταν τρωω,τωρα ειμαι παλι σε φαση που δεν τρωω λογω φοβου.....ειμουν 70 κιλα και τα 10χρονια αυτα εχω γινει 63 επειδη φοβαμαι......

Ενα πιατο φαι ολοι το τελειωνουν στο 10λεπτο εγω θελω 30λεπτα γιατι προσπαθω να μασαω πολυ καλα την μπουκια.
Και σε καθε μπουκια που καταπινω και κατεβαινει σωστα αισθανομαι στον λαιμο μου "κατι" σαν να εχει μεινει εστω και λιγο......

----------


## giorgos889

καλημερα και απο μενα εχω και εγω παλινδρομηση εδω και τεσσερα χρονια και πριν τρεις μηνες επαθα αυτο που λετε ολοι σας πνιξιμο και βαρος στην τραχεια δυσκολια καταποσης και ξηραφια να σκιζουν τον φαρρυγγολαριγγα με εντονο κομπο ηταν τρελα πηγα στον γιατρο και μου διεγνωσε 2 με τριτου βαθμου οισοφαγιτιδα και γαστριτιδα που μπορει να την προκαλεσε το βακτηριδιο του πυλορου παιρνω τωρα 40 μερες την θεραπεια κανω διατροφη και βλεπω βελτιωση αλλα μου εμειναν σε λιγο βαθμο η δυσκολια καταποσης και το σφιξιμο στον λαιμο ελπιζω να μου περασει τελειως σε δυο μηνες που τελειωνη η θεραπεια αλλιως καηκα

----------


## Q2512

Ελπιζω να νιωθεις καλυτερα... αν καποιος σε καταλαβαινει απολυτα, πιστεψε με, αυτη ειμαι εγω! Ειμαι 28 χρονων και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα απο τα 17 μου. Πρωτη φορα ανακαλυπτω οτι το εχει και αλλος... αν εισαι ακομα ενεργο μελος και διαβασεις το μηνυμα μου, θα ηθελα να τα πουμε με καποιο τροπο.

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Θα χαρω αν εχω νεα σου ειλικρινα... ψαχνω χρονια ανθρωπο με το ιδιο προβλημα. Νομιζα οτι ειχα το μονοπωλιο...
Την αγαπη μου,

Αmanda
xxx

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το θρεντ ειναι κολοκοτρονεικο οποτε μαλον αυτοι δεν θα ναι στο φορουμ τωρα αλλα θες να σου στειλω μειλ να το φιλοσοφισουμε σχετικα με το θεμα σου? :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Amanda σταθερό δεν άφησες μόνο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα σου συνηστουσα να σβησεις τις διευθυνσεις γιατι βρισκονται 1000 ατομα online συνηθως...

----------


## betelgeuse

> θα σου συνηστουσα να σβησεις τις διευθυνσεις γιατι βρισκονται 1000 ατομα online συνηθως...


 Εκτος αν αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εκτος αν αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος .


υπαρχει κ αλλη πατεντα να εχεις ενα φβ που δε διχνει απολυτως τιποτα δημοσια κ να το πασαρεις παντου χαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχ χαχα

----------


## Q2512

ολοι εσεις ειστε σε φορουμ ψυχικης υποστηριξης υποτιθεται; αν ναι, τοτε μαλλον εγω ειμαι σε λαθος μερος.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ολοι εσεις ειστε σε φορουμ ψυχικης υποστηριξης υποτιθεται; αν ναι, τοτε μαλλον εγω ειμαι σε λαθος μερος.


Εδωσες πολλα στοιχεια και ισως να μην σου εβγαινε καλο..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

φυσικα και εισαι σε λαθος μερος, φαντασου το φορουμ αυτο σαν ενα τρελαδικο, σαν το Δαφνι ή το Δρομοκαϊτειο πχ, που οσο περισσοτερο μενεις μεσα τοσο χειροτερα γινεσαι. σ'αυτο εκτος απο τα μελη που μιλαν σαν να σε ξερουν χρονια προσωπικα, βοηθα και η διαχειριση που μοιραζει παρατηρησεις για πλακα, και γενικα εδω χανεται η λογικη μη περιμενεις καμια υποστηριξη.

----------


## Q2512

δε βρισκω κατι κακο στο να μαθει καποιος το email μου η το fb προφιλ μου, ειδικα εδω μεσα που πιστευω πως ειμαστε ολοι για τον ιδιο λογο.
αντε και μπηκε καποιος στο προφιλ μου...και; αντε και μου εστειλε καποιος email...και; το μονο κακο στο οτι εδωσα τα στοιχεια μου στην προκειμενη, ειναι οτι καποιοι βρηκανε πατημα να προβαλουν τον εγωισμο τους και να νιωσουν ανωτεροι. χαλαλι. καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## Q2512

> καλως ηρθες Αμαντα, τι κανει ο Ακης απο το Γαλατσι, γραφει ακομα ? 
> 
> φυσικα και εισαι σε λαθος μερος, φαντασου το φορουμ αυτο σαν ενα τρελαδικο, σαν το Δαφνι ή το Δρομοκαϊτειο πχ, που οσο περισσοτερο μενεις μεσα τοσο χειροτερα γινεσαι. σ'αυτο εκτος απο τα μελη που μιλαν σαν να σε ξερουν χρονια προσωπικα, βοηθα και η διαχειριση που μοιραζει παρατηρησεις για πλακα, και γενικα εδω χανεται η λογικη μη περιμενεις καμια υποστηριξη.


ρωτα τον ιδιο. 
εγω εκανα εγγραφη μονο και μονο για να επικοινωνησω με αυτη την κοπελα, τη μοναδικη που βρηκα με παρομοιο προβλημα εδω και χρονια. απο κει και περα δεν εχω λογο να ασχοληθω περαιτερω. γι'αυτο τα περι Ακη και γαλατσι κλπ να λειπουν φιλε μου. εχω σοβαρα προβληματα να λυσω οπως βλεπεις

----------


## deleted-member30-03

καλη συνεχεια οτι κι αν κανεις.

----------


## Q2512

> α σορι, νομιζα τα εχετε ακομη. δε παρακολουθω την ελληνικη χεπχαπ σοουμπιζ, αλλα το καινουργιο του ΡοΦι ηταν καλο.
> καλη συνεχεια οτι κι αν κανεις.


δε νομιζω οτι αφορουν κανεναν εδω μεσα αυτα που λες. επισης, δεν εχεις λογο να μιλας για προωπικα μου θεματα. Αν νομιζεις οτι καταφερνεις κατι... τι να πω. go on. 
peace

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> δε νομιζω οτι αφορουν κανεναν εδω μεσα αυτα που λες. επισης, δεν εχεις λογο να μιλας για προωπικα μου θεματα. Αν νομιζεις οτι καταφερνεις κατι... τι να πω. go on. 
> peace


Ειχες ανοιχτο προφιλ στο φβ και με τον τροπο του απλα σου δειχνει τι μπορει να δει ή να κανει ενας περιεργος!Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οκ τα σβηνω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ολοι εσεις ειστε σε φορουμ ψυχικης υποστηριξης υποτιθεται; αν ναι, τοτε μαλλον εγω ειμαι σε λαθος μερος.


 κοιτα να δεις εδω ειναι φορουμ που ο καθε ενας ποσταρει οτι γουσταρει τωρα βοηθεια μπορει ο καθε ενας να βρει υπο τον ορο να αγνωεις οσους δε συμφωνεις μαζι τους η να μη τους παιρνεις στα σοβαρα κ να ασχολισαι μονο με αυτους που πιανεις εγω πχ οταν ειχα μπει οταν ειχα ανεβασει θεματα με τους περισσοτερους δεν τεριαζα αλλα υπηρξαν κ καπιοι πμ που με συμβουλεψαν σωστα κ γενικοτερα βοηθηθηκα αρκετα παντως οταν με καπιον δε κολας δεν ειναι για να τον παιρνεις κ πολυ στα σοβαρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ειχες ανοιχτο προφιλ στο φβ και με τον τροπο του απλα σου δειχνει τι μπορει να δει ή να κανει ενας περιεργος!Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?


 κοιτα να δεις εσυ μπορει να εισαι εδω για να σκοτοσεις την ωρα σου κ να το παιξεις ραμπο για τα παντα αλλοι ομως ψαχνουν λυσεις κατι *που εσενα αυτο δεν σε ενδιαφερει* ολους αυτο ομως τους ενδιαφερει.εσυ λοιπον κοιτα να εισαι ετσι αλλοι ομως θελουν να πανε μπροστα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ρωτα τον ιδιο. 
> εγω εκανα εγγραφη μονο και μονο για να επικοινωνησω με αυτη την κοπελα, τη μοναδικη που βρηκα με παρομοιο προβλημα εδω και χρονια. απο κει και περα δεν εχω λογο να ασχοληθω περαιτερω. γι'αυτο τα περι Ακη και γαλατσι κλπ να λειπουν φιλε μου. εχω σοβαρα προβληματα να λυσω οπως βλεπεις


βασικα κ εγω θα ηθελα να επικοινωνησω με τον μπρους γουιλις αυτο το βρισκεις εφικτο?
στη ζωη *προσαρμοζομαστε*  για να μπορεσουμε να τα βγαλουμε περα δεν ειναι παντα ολα στο χερι μου για να γινουν ετσι ακριβως οπως τα περιμενουμε εγω ξερεις ποσες φορες προσπαθησα να επικοινωνισω με καπιον κ πηρα το πουλο? χιλιαδες αρα η ζωη ετσι ειναι δεν ειναι τιποτα ιδανικο ολα θελουν προσπαθεια

----------


## asdf

Me poli liga logia.
Den exeis ton elegxo tou mualou sou
To mualo sou se exei kirieusei kai se kanei oti goustarei.
Ante katapie ekei pera kai den patheneis tipota.
Mathe na exeis ton elegxo tou mualou sou na eisai esi o kirios tou mualou sou kai sti sinexia tou swmatos sou.
Min eisai ena avoithito koritsaki pou psaxnei voithia apo allous gia na ti swsoun esi tha swseis ton eauto sou

----------


## Mriya

@asdf

Καλώς ήρθες. Παρακαλώ τα επόμενα μηνύματά σου να είναι γραμμένα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, καθώς η χρήση των greeklish στο φόρουμ απαγορεύεται.

----------


## iNsideR

Καλησπερα σε ολους, νιωθω αυτο το αισθημα πνιγμου-σφιξιμο στο λαιμο αμεσως μετα απο εντονες προπονησεις με βαρη.
Δυσκολευομαι να καταπιω και μου παρουσιαζεται και δυσκολια πληρους εισπνοης ταση για εμετο και αισθημα λιποθυμιας...
Την τελευταια φορα νομιζα οτι ειναι λογω εξαντλησης απο την εντονη προπονηση και γυρισα με δυσκολια σπιτι εφαγα ενα μεγαλο γευμα νομιζοντας οτι θα βοηθησει να επανελθω σε φυσιολογικη κατασταση, το οποιο ομως μου εκανε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ζημια και εκει αρχισα να υποψιαζομαι το στομαχι.
Δοκιμασα προπονησεις και με αδειο στομαχι αλλα και εχοντας φαει κατι ελαφρυ και παλι τα ιδια...
Εχω μπερδευτει με ολα αυτα και νομιζω οτι πρεπει να περασω απο γαστρεντερολογο-καρδιολογο-παθολογο..

----------


## Fleur

παντως εγω για καιρο, ειχα αυτο το σφίξιμο στο λαιμό. ξαφνικά παρουσίασα πόνο στην καταποση και πηγα ωρλ με τα πολλα. και εγω επειδη εχω νοσοφοβια το εριξα στο ψυχολογικό. παρολαυτά η ΩΡΛ μου διεγνωσε παλινδρομηση (ΦΑΛΑΠ) σε λαρρυγα -φαρυγγα η οποια μου εχει κανει και αμυγδαλιτιδα σχεδον. μου εδωσε αντιβιωση, διατροφη (υπηρχαν μερες που δεν ετρωγα καθολου και μερες που ετρωγα ακριβως πριν κοιμηθω) και φυσικα φαρμακο για το στομαχι. και βλεποντας. απλα να σας συστήσω επειδη στεκομαστε μόνο στον οισοφαγο και στις καουρες, η παλινδρομηση που εχω δεν κανει καουρες μονο ξεροβηχα, ενοχληση ή πονο στο λαιμο και δυσκατοποσία. καλο θα ειναι να ελεγχετε και λαρυγγα ή φαρυγγα οταν εχετε τετοια συμπτωματα που επιμενουν

----------


## Deleted_member29012018

Γεια σας,

Είμαι η Νεκταρία και είμαι από Κύπρο. Έχω διαβάσει κάποια απ τα αρχικά μηνύματα που έχουν γραφτεί, και η αλήθεια λυπήθηκα πολύ για όλες/όλους, διότι είναι άσχημο συναίσθημα να νιώθεις αυτή την πίεση στο λαιμό. Σίγουρα προσπαθείτε να κάνετε υπομονή στην αρχή μέχρι να περάσει, όμως όταν αυτό το πρόβλημα βλέπετε (το νιώθετε) να έχει γίνει χρονιαίο, σίγουρα τότε, νιώθετε τη ψυχολογία σας κάπως διαταραγμένη.. Λυπάμαι πολύ, και εύχομαι αν αυτό που θα σας γράψω τώρα, είναι το ίδιο με εσάς, να το διαβάσετε όλες για να ενημερωθείτε, να το ψάξετε και να θεραπευτείτε το συντομότερο ται να ανακουφηστείτε από αυτό το αίσθημα και τα διάφορα συναισθήματα που έχετε λόγω αυτού του προβλήματος (όπως π.χ. το άγχος), που πιστεύω πως έχετε κι εσείς, όπως κι εγώ.. 

Πριν από 3 μήνες μου χτύπησαν με το αυτοκίνητο κ χτύπησα το κεφάλι μου δυνατά στον αερόσακο. Λόγω αυτού του ατυχήματος έπαθε ευθείαση ο αυχένας μου. Δυστυχώς δεν το έλεγξα από την πρώτη μέρα. Αν το μάθαινα, μου είπε ο ορθοπεδικός μου πως όταν βρισκόμαστε στις πρώτες 3 ημέρες, το πρόβλημα αυτό διορθώνεται. Τέλος πάντων, ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του γιατρού (κολλάρο για μία βδομάδα, ξεκούραση, φυσιοθεραπείες, να μην αγχώνομαι διότι τότε οι μυς πίεζονται και δεν αφήνουν τους σπονδύλους να πάνω στη θέση τους..). Μία βδομάδα όμως, μετά το ατύχημα ξεκίνησα να νιώθω κάποια πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα. Κάποια από εκείνα, με είχε ενημερώσει από προηγουμένως ο γιατρός πως θα τα είχα. Τα υπόλοιπα όμως, επειδή δεν ήταν φυσιολογικά, με ανησυχούσαν κ μου δημιουργούσαν μεγαλύτερο άγχος, υπερένταση, κ πανικό. Τα συμπτώματα αυτά τα είχα για 1.5 μήνα. Πήγα σε Νευρολόγο και μου έγραψε κάποια βότανα για το άγχος, τα οποία με απάλλαξαν από κάποια από τα συμπτώματα. Από τον 1,5 μήνα πέρασαν περίπου 40 ημέρες από τότε που πήρα τα βότανα και τα τελείωσα. Κάποια από τα συμπτώματα όμως τα είχα ακόμα. 2 μέρες μετά ένιωσα κι εγώ αυτη την ενόχληση (πίεση) στο λαιμό και τότε ανησύχησα ακόμη περισσότερο. Πήγα και έκανα MRI αυχένα και πήγα σε νευροχειρούργο, ο οποίος μου είπε πως δεν χρειαζόταν να επηβαρίνω τον οργανισμό μου με εξέταση mri, αφού το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσαμε να το διαγνώσουμε και με απλή ακτινογραφία. Ο ίδιος υποψιαζόταν σπονδυλολίσθηση του αυχένα (δηλαδή κύφοση του αυχένα), και μου έγραψε 2 συγκεκριμενες ακτινογραφίες: κάμψης και έκτασης του αυχένα. Αυτές δείχνουν την κίνηση που κάνουν οι σπονδήλοι όταν κάνουμε αυτές τις 2 κινήσεις (κάμψη κ έκταση). Κ αποδείχθηκε πράγματι πως αυτή η ενόχληση / η πίεση που ένιωθα στο λαιμό ήταν λόγω των σπονδύλων που μετακινήθηκαν από τη θέση τους. Και κάποια από τα συμπτώματα που είχα όπως πονοκέφαλοι, αστάθεια, ζάλη κ να μαυρίζει η όραση, μουδιάσματα στα άκρα, ήταν λόγω αυτού του προβλήματος. Και πως κάποια αλλα συμπτώματα που είχα ήταν λόγω του άγχους που είχα: π.χ. ξυπνούσα τη νύχτα και δεν κοιμόμουν καλά κ νύσταζα όλη μέρα, shock, κούραση του εγκεφάλου μου επειδή σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς τα συμπτώματα που είχα και τον αυχένα μου...

Σας παρακαλώ κάντε και εσείς αυτές τις 2 εξετάσεις. Ίσως να έχετε κι εσείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείστε με την αίσθηση αυτή και τα φάρμακα. 

Εύχομαι να βοήθησα με αυτά που σας έγραψα!

Εύχομαι ό,τι κι αν είναι τελικά το πρόβλημά σας να λυθεί το συντομότερο δυνατό!! Εύχομαι καλή κ πλήρης ανάρωση σε όλες/όλους!!

----------


## Efaki

> Ελπιζω να νιωθεις καλυτερα... αν καποιος σε καταλαβαινει απολυτα, πιστεψε με, αυτη ειμαι εγω! Ειμαι 28 χρονων και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα απο τα 17 μου. Πρωτη φορα ανακαλυπτω οτι το εχει και αλλος... αν εισαι ακομα ενεργο μελος και διαβασεις το μηνυμα μου, θα ηθελα να τα πουμε με καποιο τροπο.
> 
> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> Θα χαρω αν εχω νεα σου ειλικρινα... ψαχνω χρονια ανθρωπο με το ιδιο προβλημα. Νομιζα οτι ειχα το μονοπωλιο...
> Την αγαπη μου,
> 
> Αmanda
> xxx


Αν θες απάντηση από μένα Αmanda μου θα σου το εξής μετά από τέτοιου είδους συμπτωμάτων και φυσικά όλοι με περνούσαν για τρελή. Μετά από 2 χρόνια σχεδόν εξετάσεων. Πόνων και διάφορα άλλα κατακλείδα πριν 5 μήνες να κάνω μια εγχείρηση στον οισοφάγο που την λένε αχαλασια και που και που στον ιατρικό χώρο λίγοι είναι οι ενημερωμένοι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γεια σας,
> 
> Είμαι η Νεκταρία και είμαι από Κύπρο. Έχω διαβάσει κάποια απ τα αρχικά μηνύματα που έχουν γραφτεί, και η αλήθεια λυπήθηκα πολύ για όλες/όλους, διότι είναι άσχημο συναίσθημα να νιώθεις αυτή την πίεση στο λαιμό. Σίγουρα προσπαθείτε να κάνετε υπομονή στην αρχή μέχρι να περάσει, όμως όταν αυτό το πρόβλημα βλέπετε (το νιώθετε) να έχει γίνει χρονιαίο, σίγουρα τότε, νιώθετε τη ψυχολογία σας κάπως διαταραγμένη.. Λυπάμαι πολύ, και εύχομαι αν αυτό που θα σας γράψω τώρα, είναι το ίδιο με εσάς, να το διαβάσετε όλες για να ενημερωθείτε, να το ψάξετε και να θεραπευτείτε το συντομότερο ται να ανακουφηστείτε από αυτό το αίσθημα και τα διάφορα συναισθήματα που έχετε λόγω αυτού του προβλήματος (όπως π.χ. το άγχος), που πιστεύω πως έχετε κι εσείς, όπως κι εγώ.. 
> 
> Πριν από 3 μήνες μου χτύπησαν με το αυτοκίνητο κ χτύπησα το κεφάλι μου δυνατά στον αερόσακο. Λόγω αυτού του ατυχήματος έπαθε ευθείαση ο αυχένας μου. Δυστυχώς δεν το έλεγξα από την πρώτη μέρα. Αν το μάθαινα, μου είπε ο ορθοπεδικός μου πως όταν βρισκόμαστε στις πρώτες 3 ημέρες, το πρόβλημα αυτό διορθώνεται. Τέλος πάντων, ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του γιατρού (κολλάρο για μία βδομάδα, ξεκούραση, φυσιοθεραπείες, να μην αγχώνομαι διότι τότε οι μυς πίεζονται και δεν αφήνουν τους σπονδύλους να πάνω στη θέση τους..). Μία βδομάδα όμως, μετά το ατύχημα ξεκίνησα να νιώθω κάποια πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα. Κάποια από εκείνα, με είχε ενημερώσει από προηγουμένως ο γιατρός πως θα τα είχα. Τα υπόλοιπα όμως, επειδή δεν ήταν φυσιολογικά, με ανησυχούσαν κ μου δημιουργούσαν μεγαλύτερο άγχος, υπερένταση, κ πανικό. Τα συμπτώματα αυτά τα είχα για 1.5 μήνα. Πήγα σε Νευρολόγο και μου έγραψε κάποια βότανα για το άγχος, τα οποία με απάλλαξαν από κάποια από τα συμπτώματα. Από τον 1,5 μήνα πέρασαν περίπου 40 ημέρες από τότε που πήρα τα βότανα και τα τελείωσα. Κάποια από τα συμπτώματα όμως τα είχα ακόμα. 2 μέρες μετά ένιωσα κι εγώ αυτη την ενόχληση (πίεση) στο λαιμό και τότε ανησύχησα ακόμη περισσότερο. Πήγα και έκανα MRI αυχένα και πήγα σε νευροχειρούργο, ο οποίος μου είπε πως δεν χρειαζόταν να επηβαρίνω τον οργανισμό μου με εξέταση mri, αφού το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσαμε να το διαγνώσουμε και με απλή ακτινογραφία. Ο ίδιος υποψιαζόταν σπονδυλολίσθηση του αυχένα (δηλαδή κύφοση του αυχένα), και μου έγραψε 2 συγκεκριμενες ακτινογραφίες: κάμψης και έκτασης του αυχένα. Αυτές δείχνουν την κίνηση που κάνουν οι σπονδήλοι όταν κάνουμε αυτές τις 2 κινήσεις (κάμψη κ έκταση). Κ αποδείχθηκε πράγματι πως αυτή η ενόχληση / η πίεση που ένιωθα στο λαιμό ήταν λόγω των σπονδύλων που μετακινήθηκαν από τη θέση τους. Και κάποια από τα συμπτώματα που είχα όπως πονοκέφαλοι, αστάθεια, ζάλη κ να μαυρίζει η όραση, μουδιάσματα στα άκρα, ήταν λόγω αυτού του προβλήματος. Και πως κάποια αλλα συμπτώματα που είχα ήταν λόγω του άγχους που είχα: π.χ. ξυπνούσα τη νύχτα και δεν κοιμόμουν καλά κ νύσταζα όλη μέρα, shock, κούραση του εγκεφάλου μου επειδή σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς τα συμπτώματα που είχα και τον αυχένα μου...
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ κάντε και εσείς αυτές τις 2 εξετάσεις. Ίσως να έχετε κι εσείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείστε με την αίσθηση αυτή και τα φάρμακα. 
> 
> Εύχομαι να βοήθησα με αυτά που σας έγραψα!
> ...


Πολυ χρησιμο ποστ.

Ειχα και εγω κατι ενοχλησεις και η γαστροσκοπηση εδειξε οισοφαγιτιδα.

----------


## Efaki

θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πρόβλημά μου, το οποίο δυστυχώς φέτος δε μου επέτρεψε να χαρώ τα Χριστούγεννα και τις διακοπές μου.

Καταρχάς όμως θα ήθελα να σας πω 2 λόγια για μένα και το ιστορικό μου με το άγχος, τις φοβίες και την κατάθλιψη. Είμαι 28 ετών και τα προβλήματα μου ξεκίνησαν πριν από 7 περίπου χρόνια, όταν μου εκδηλώθηκαν κάποια σωματικά προβλήματα (ζάλη, βάρος στο κεφάλι, μουδιάσματα, δύσπνοια, αγοραφοβία κλπ), τα οποία στην αρχή αντιμετώπισα ως αποτέλεσμα κάποιας ασθένειας και προσπάθησα να βρω τι έχω με πολλές εξετάσεις και γιατρούς (εγκεφαλογραφήματα, αξονικές, μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου κλπ). Τελικά, αφού αποκλείστηκε το ενδεχόμενο να έχω κάτι σωματικό και με τα συμπτώματα να συνεχίζουν και να μη μου επιτρέπουν να ζήσω φυσιολογικά παράτησα τις σπουδές μου, κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, έχασα κάθε επαφή με φίλους κλπ), κατέληξα σε έναν ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος μου συνέστησε θεραπεία με effexor xr 75 kai minitran και μηνιαία ψυχοθεραπεία με επισκέψεις. Πραγματικά, μετά από 1 μηνα περίπου άρχισα να συνέρχομαι, μάλιστα είχα και μία καινούρια σχέση που με ανέβασε πολύ ψυχολογικά και ετσι συνήλθα ακόμη πιο γρήγορα. 
Δυστυχώς, μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου και ενώ ετοιμαζόμουν να διακόψω τη θεραπεία, η σχέση μου αυτή τελείωσε άσχημα με αποτέλεσμα να πέσω πιο βαθιά στην κατάθλιψη, αυτή τη φορα χωρίς σωματικά συμπτώματα αλλά μόνο με βαθιά θλίψη και αποστασιοποίηση από ο,τι συνέβαινε γύρω μου. Κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, άφησα τις σπουδές πάλι για 9 μήνες και δεν έκανα τίποτα. Μία πολύ δυνατή φαρμακευτική αγωγή με effexor xr 150 kai minitran με επανέφερε και στον ένατο μήνα επέστρεψα στις σπουδές μου και μάλιστα ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω στη δουλειά που είμαι ακόμη σήμερα. 
Η θεραπεία συνεχίστηκε για αρκετό καιρό, μέχρι που τη διέκοψα τελείως και ήμουν ελεύθερη συμπτωμάτων. Μάλιστα, τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια η ζωή μου έχει στρώσει αρκετά, με μία καλή δουλειά και μία καλή σχέση. Βέβαια υπάρχει πάντα άγχος, ίσως υπερβολικό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά το έχω αποδεχτεί και ξέρω ότι έτσι είμαι, δε μπορώ να κοντρολάρω τον εαυτό μου στο άγχος. Αγχώνομαι πολύ, ακόμη και με πολύ μικρά και ασήμαντα πράγματα. 
Τον περασμένο Μάρτιο αντιμετώπισα πάλι κάποια σωματικά προβλήματα (πόνο στο δεξί υποχόνδριο, στο μέρος που βρίσκεται η χολή, μούδιασμα στο αριστερό πόδι και χέρι) και άρχισα πάλι να ψάχνω να βρω την αιτία με υπέρηχους, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου κλπ. Επισκέφτηκα νευρολόγο, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι δνε έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, αφού και η μαγνητική ήταν καθαρή και μου είπε να ηρεμήσω δίνοντας μου και κάποια αγχολυτικά (cipralex), τα οποία πήρα για ένα μήνα περίπου και όταν έφυγαν τα μουδιάσματα σταμάτησα. Μου έμεινε βέβαια ο πόνος στην κοιλιά, για τον οποίο τελικά η διάγνωση του παθολόγου είναι ευερέθιστο έντερο...(τον πόνο αυτό τον έχω ακόμη, αλλά σε διαφορετικό σημείο και τον νιώθω μόνο όταν περναω το χέρι μου πάνω από αυτή την περιοχή χαμηλά στην κοιλιά δεξιά, με ανησυχεί αλλά δε θέλω να κάνω κολονοσκόπηση, ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να περάσει).

Φτάνοντας στο τώρα, στο σήμερα, νιώθω ένα σφίξιμο στο λαιμό συνέχεια και μια δυσκολία στην κατάποση στερεών τροφών. Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 20 μέρες περίπου, όταν κατά τη διάρκεια γεύματος ένιωσα να μου "κάθεται" το φαγητό στον οισοφάγο και να μην πηγαίνει στο στομάχι, δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω, πανικοβλήθηκα, μουδιάσανε τα χέρια μου κλπ και από τότε συνέχεια φοβάμαι ότι το φαγητό θα μου σταματήσει στο λαιμό, μάλιστα έπαθα πανικό όταν ήμουν έξω ένα βράδυ και το φαγητό δεν κατέβαινε και νόμιζα ότι θα σταματήσω να αναπνέω. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν την περασμένη Κυριακή, όταν άρχισα να νιώθω ότι δε μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε όσα γίνονται γύρω μου (αποπροσωποποίηση, σύγχυση) και όταν έπεσα για ύπνο ξύπνησα με πολύ άσχημη σύγχυση και νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω εγκεφαλικό καθώς δε μπορούσα να σκεφτώ τίποτα, μουδιάζανε τα χέρια μου, έτρεμα, είχα σπασμούς, έκλαιγα με λυγμούς κλπ. Ο σύντροφός μου με ηρέμησε, βγήκαμε έξω για να παρω αέρα και αισθάνθηκα καλύτερα. Το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά, όταν πήγαινε να με πάρει ο ύπνος ένιωθα ότι θα πεθάνω, ότι δε θα ξαναξυπνήσω και πεταγόμουν. Την επόμενη μέρα πάλι ένιωθα φοβερή σύγχυση, δε μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ και νόμιζα ότι κάτι έπαθε ο εγκέφαλός μου και ότι δε λειτουργεί. Πήγα στην ψυχίατρο και μου είπε ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού και μου έδωσε κάτι χαπάκια σαν τα xanax, δε θυμάμαι τη μάρκα για αν τα παρω αν ξανασυμβεί. Την επόμενη μέρα πήγα στη δουλειά αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αποδώσω, το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο, σε σύγχυση και μέχρι και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω καμία αγχώδη κατασταση. Σημειωτέον ότι στη δουλειά τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα και αγχωτικά τελευταία και είμαι ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστική με αποτέλεσμα να τρελαίνομαι οταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Τα Χριστούγεννα που περάσανε ήμασταν στο σπίτι κλεισμένοι με το σύντροφό μου, ο οποίος είναι υπέροχος και μου συμπαραστέκεται απίστευτα. Σήμερα που γράφω, η σύγχυση στο μυαλό μου έχει περάσει αλλά το σφίξινο στο λαιμό και η ιδέα ότι θα πνιγώ αν φάω δεν έχει περάσει και πραγματικά είμαι σε απόγνωση γιατί δεν ξέρω τί να πω στο γιατρό μου και νομίζω ότι θα με περάσει για τρελή. Από την άλλη μου μπαίνουν τρελές ιδέες, ότι μπορεί να έχω στένωση του οισοφάγου ή κάποια άλλη ασθένεια ή να προκλήθηκε βλάβη στο σύστημα όταν πνίγηκα την πρώτη φορά. Με το που αγχώνομαι λίγο επίσης, νιώθω να πρήζεται κάτι μέσα στο λαιμό μου (σαν να είναι οι αμυγδαλές) και δε μπορώ να καταπιώ.
Ξέρω ότι σας κούρασα, αλλά νιώθω ότι μόνο εσείς μπορείτε να με καταλάβετε και ότι μόνο εσείς δε θα μου πείτε "είναι στο μυαλό σου, ξεπέρασέ το, ξεκόλλα, ζήσε τη ζωή σου, δεν έχεις τίποτα". Μπορεί όλα αυτά να ισχύουν, αλλά αυτά που περιγράφω εγώ τα νιώθω και μου έχουν κάνει τη ζωή πολύ δύσκολη. Ίσως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω πάλι θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά, είχα πει ότι θα το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου αλλά δε γίνεται...
Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο με το τελευταίο επεισόδιο που περιγράφω (αποπροσωποποίηση) ή το σφίξιμο στο λαιμό και τη δυσκολία στην κατάποση, θα εκτιμούσα πολύ να κατέθετε την εμπειρία του.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που με ακούσατε και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συμμετέχουν σ' αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Είναι σημαντικό να σε καταλαβαίνουν, είναι το πρώτο βήμα μακριά από την απόγνωση...[/QUOTE]

----------


## Kiss

Αμαντα ελπιζω πια να νιωθεις καλυτερα και εσυ .Αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα τους τελευταιους 5 μημες και πραγματικα με εχει κουρασει .Το ξεπερασες ποτε??και πως

----------

